# Fires



## RosalindLevine

Hi guys. I'm one of the producers at ITV's breakfast show, Daybreak, in the 
UK, and was wondering if any of you have been affected by the fires?

I'm so sorry if you have and I hope that you're OK.

I wondered whether you might consider talking to one of our reporters, who is flying out there now? Do you know someone that has lost everything? Is this you? If there is anyway we can help, we would like to.

If this is something you will consider, I can be reached at rosalind.levine at itv dot com, or +442078277239. 

Hope you're all safe!

All the best.

Roz x


----------



## jojo

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-region-mijas-la-mareina-baranco-blanco.html

we've been running a thread on here. a couple of posters have been involved - altho more on my facebook page lol!!!

jo xxx


----------



## RosalindLevine

Hi Jo. Thanks for your reply. I was just looking at that thread - I hope you're OK! Do you have any friends on FB who you think might be willing to talk to our reporter? x


----------



## jojo

RosalindLevine said:


> Hi Jo. Thanks for your reply. I was just looking at that thread - I hope you're OK! Do you have any friends on FB who you think might be willing to talk to our reporter? x



I've passed your details on

Jo xxx


----------



## RosalindLevine

Thank you  I can't reply to your e mail but I saw it - thanks xx


----------

